# BMW leather seats



## Brad-Smith (May 16, 2011)

Hi

How can I get my BMW E46 black leather seats to look matt and like new and not all shiny.










What's the best product to use?

Thanks.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Clean them. The shinyness is dirt.
Use a good leather cleaner.
I used one called G12 from liquid leather.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Agree with above. Glinton stuff is great.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

No best product just find one you like based on price and amount. Personally I
I don't use designated leather cleaners any more . I just use Megs APC with a brush and cloth. You are not cleaning the leather , you are cleaning the synthetic top coat applied . No need for conditioner as you're not reaching the leather. APC will do well at removing the dirt and will leave a nice clean matt finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner and a nail brush :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Used loads of products on my cream e46 seats and the one that removed the most shine was dr leather, an apc can be effective for an initial deep clean if you are confident enough:thumb:


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

realist said:


> Used loads of products on my cream e46 seats and the one that removed the most shine was dr leather, an apc can be effective for an initial deep clean if you are confident enough:thumb:


Hi - what do you mean confident enough?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Muscleflex said:


> Hi - what do you mean confident enough?


Don't need to be confident , just spray Megs APC on the them and use a soft brush. I know some people that use Megs super degreaser on leathers before . If you have coating on the leather and apply common sense then it's all good and you will have great results.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

What I meant is you need to get the dilutions right or you will damage the surface. Sometimes if the cars old, the shine is just wear and your stuck with it:thumb:


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Any particular brush for leather? someone mentioned KIWI shoe polish twin brush pack - is that ok or do I go for something softer?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would use a sponge that's what LTT send out with their foam cleaner


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Muscleflex said:


> Any particular brush for leather? someone mentioned KIWI shoe polish twin brush pack - is that ok or do I go for something softer?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/leather-cleaning-brush/prod_334.html


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Exotica said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/leather-cleaning-brush/prod_334.html


Wilkinsons shoe brush for about 90p is just as good


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

On my BMW Z which also has black leather I've used AG leather cleaner, brings the seats up a treat


----------



## darren4 (May 6, 2008)

I've just used the megs apc and it worked great . One question should I use a conditioner after?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

The seats are coated and won't absorb conditioners, they just sit on the coating and attract dirt:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather spray will get those up a treat :thumb:


----------



## Brad-Smith (May 16, 2011)

Ordered some gliptone today. So should get them looking and smelling brand new


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

If you don't already have some form of APC then either Dr Leather or LTT products are both very good.

Any form of horsehair brush will be fine, so yes the shoe brushes will do the job:thumb:



darren4 said:


> I've just used the megs apc and it worked great . One question should I use a conditioner after?


Due to the process that modern leathers go through to become coloured & sealed a leather conditioner is completely pointless as it just sits on the surface & actually attracts dirt.

A specific leather protection product is a much more beneficial option. Again Dr Leather, LTT and G-techniq are all good in this respect.

Happy cleaning:wave:


----------



## Brad-Smith (May 16, 2011)

Just a before and after of using gliptone. Pretty impressed with the results, maybe need another going over once I get chance.

Before:










After:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Out of interest, is there any way to get rid/prevent the cracking that you get on the outer bolsters? Parts of my driver's bolsters are starting to sort've crack, but as you say, there's no way to really condition it, so what can be done/used?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather Recolour will prolong the life if the leather and recolour the areas. Wipe on product self sealing so very easy to use.
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

judyb said:


> Leather Recolour will prolong the life if the leather and recolour the areas. Wipe on product self sealing so very easy to use.
> Cheers
> Judyb


Superb, thanks Judy. I actually already use your Protect and Maintain sprays and repair pen, so that'll compliment things nicely, I'm sure.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Judy, I'm struggling to find the product. I found it on your Facebook page, but the link to the product was dead. I also looked in your online shop under furniture and auto, but couldn't see it. Could you perhaps post a link?

Thanks!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It's on the site as Easy Colour but if you need any different colours just give us a ring at the office on 01423 881027 - we will be happy to help
Cheers
Judy


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Currently says out of stock - I just need black - do you know when it'll be available again?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It's never out of stock!! Not sure why it would show that will check it out for you
Cheers
Judy


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Judy! I'm ready to order once I can!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Should be ok now http://www.lttsolutions.co.uk/index.php/leather-easy-colour.html
Thanks


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Aha, just refreshed the page and there's now the option to buy. Thanks!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Johnson's baby shampoo one squirt or two in a spray bottle fill with warm water nail brush Asda 50 p work in a section at a time wipe off done,,, try& tested perfect. Got this tip from the best detailer in the country Matt from offyourmarks and he has detailed some of the best cars in the world..


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, for my part in this thread I used the LTT Leather Recolour at the weekend and wow - the results were exceptional! The product did exactly what I needed and left the slightly worn areas of my driver's bolster looking like new again. It also blended really well into my leather, meaning I could apply it quite locally to the spots that needed it (although I did wipe over whole panels, I don't think it was necessary).


----------

